
Why your calendar still sucks in 2019: The Shuffle and The Cycle - reclaimai
https://blog.reclaimai.com/posts/2019-07-07-why-your-calendar-still-sucks-in-2019-the-shuffle-and-the-cycle/
======
reclaimai
Hi folks,

We've been spinning up a new startup, Reclaim.ai (reclaimai.com) and are
excited to share our early thoughts on product direction with you.

Unlike a lot of the calendaring / AI-assistant startups out there, we're
taking a pretty targeted JTBD approach where we empower managers with power
tools for rebalancing their calendars based on the priorities they have each
week. Instead of just "defragging" or blocking out the calendar, we're really
thinking in terms of how we can help people to tactfully defend their time and
automate the parts of calendar shuffling that just aren't fun.

Additionally, we're really optimizing our offering around the "managers", not
the "makers" \-- in contrast to how many other companies are thinking about
this problem today. We fundamentally believe that software managers are being
underserved and that they are actually even more critical players in driving
forward company priorities.

We would love to get this community's feedback as well as early signups for
when we go into beta! Feel free to add your thoughts here, or drop us a line
at info@reclaimai.com.

Thanks much, Henry and Patrick

